
Google Maps Markers Are Making Real World Appearances - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/15/google-maps-markers-are-making-real-world-appearances/
======
davidw
It'd be cool to put each state's marker up. Here's Oregon's - looks pretty
easy:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Oregon&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=43.307813,114.169922&ie=UTF8&ll=43.804135,-120.554202&spn=0.009679,0.027874&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A)

